# Collingwood Dock,Liverpool,4-10



## kevsy21 (Apr 16, 2010)

Collingwood Dock is a dock on the River Mersey and part of the Port of Liverpool. It is situated in the northern dock system in Vauxhall, and is connected to Stanley Dock to the east and Salisbury Dock to the west. Designed by Jesse Hartley, it opened in 1848.
A bascule road bridge spans the passage between Collingwood and Stanley Docks.
Collingwood Dock is part of the Stanley Dock Conservation Area and is on the route of the Leeds and Liverpool Canal extension to the Pier Head.
The entrance overlooking Salisburys Dock,the Bascule Bridge can be seen in the background.











































































The old railway line.




Old landing stage


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2010)

Love seeing all the old bits of remains...capstans, winch housings, etc. Lovely, funky, rusty bridge too.
Very nice pics. Cheers.


----------

